
Why All Programmers Should Get a Master's Degree - meri_dian
https://qz.com/414542/why-programmers-should-get-a-masters-degree/
======
slap_shot
I find it nuts that a CEO, and somebody who had to write and defend a
dissertation, would attach their name this hack job of an article. The entire
argument exists in a couple sentences, with no proof or citations:

"While talented grads with a bachelor’s degree may have the knowledge
necessary to fill an entry-level position, they often lack the in-depth
knowledge and design experience necessary to take on challenging assignments
that would lead to rapid advancement. By definition, the course work for a
bachelor’s degree comprises a wide array of general studies combined with a
limited set of major-specific classes. This provides the grad with important
preparation for wide-ranging career choices but limited expertise in a
specific field.

In contrast, a master’s level graduate program in computer science offers
students the opportunity to tackle advanced topics, such as distributed
computing and operating systems, and to obtain the design skills required to
architect and implement complex systems and applications."

------
ShadowFaxSam
I'm not studying my Masters in Europe, and here the the norm is to enter a
Masters Program directly after finishing your bachelors. I have already worked
for a few years in America and while I'm still in my 20's, I am one of the
oldest students in the class.

The biggest reason I could not enter into a graduate program straight out of
university was the college debt I had already taken on for my bachelors. I
worked for a couple years making student loan payments and then as I always
planned, I began researching Masters Programs. After seeing the price tag, it
was very hard to walk away from a comfortable salary.

To avoid this, perhaps it is best to go straight from Undergrad to grad before
you start enjoying the the young professional lifestyle and work on paying off
a larger debt upon graduation.

